# As minhas duas estações no Algarve ( Albufeira e Algoz)



## snmds (25 Ago 2013 às 00:57)

As minhas duas estações no Algarve ( Albufeira e Algoz)

Olá a todos,

Apesar de já existirem faz algum tempo ( a mais antiga com alguns anos) venho reapresenta-las aqui no forum.

Comecei com a estação de Albufeira em 2004. Já não me recordo da data exacta, mas pela publicação no WU, ando lá a colocar dados desde esse ano.
Com algumas interrupções pelo meio, publico os dados desta estação, com a excepção de 2012 e 2013 até ao momento, em que uma mudança de residência fez com que existisse esse intervalo.

Entretanto, no inicio de 2012 comecei a publicar os dados de um outro local, também no Algarve, mais concretamente em Algoz, onde vivi temporariamente e onde até hoje mantenho a estação em funcionamento. Como se trata de uma quinta agrícola, onde trabalho, a estação é na realidade uma ferramenta extraordinária de trabalho.

Assim, mantenho as duas estações em funcionamento e hoje adicionei uma Outdoor Wireless IP Camera na estação de Albufeira, para completar a informação que partilho na internet. Já era um objectivo antigo que só agora foi concretizado.

As duas estações são iguais,  Davis Vantage Pro 2 Plus Wireless. A de Albufeira foi estreada ontem e a do Algoz foi estreada quando os dados começaram a ser publicados ou seja, no inicio de 2012. 

Desde sempre uso o software "Weather Display" com data loggers nas consolas.

Para os mais atentos que forem visitar a página da estação de Albufeira, irão verificar que os valores da pressão atmosférica estão completamente alterados: tudo se justifica com a ansiedade de começar a partilhar os dados. O sensor que mede a pressão atmosférica está na consola. Mas o data logger que coloquei na consola nova já tem alguns anos ( de 2005) e não é compativel com o hardware/firmware das novas consolas. Tive de usar uma consola antiga que tem um problema crónico das consolas antigas Davis VP2 que tem oscilações enormes na medição da pressão atmosférica e desse modo fica "imprópria para consumo". Já vem um data logger novo a caminho e muito em breve todos os dados irão ser correctos e fiáveis.

A apresentação já vai longa.

Publicarei em breve, fotos das duas estações e suas localizações.

Deixo aqui os links das respectivas:

*Albufeira*

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALGARVE1

*Algoz*

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IALGARVE9


Obrigado pela vossa paciência e caso tenha comentários ou questões a fazer, não hesitem.

Sérgio Nuno Silva


----------



## Norther (25 Ago 2013 às 01:14)

É bem, por acaso vim hoje de Albufeira, estava adorar as noites frescas, mas regressei ao calor  continua


----------



## Agreste (25 Ago 2013 às 09:22)

Algarve central com mais 2 estações.


----------



## aoc36 (27 Ago 2013 às 19:58)

boas snmds tb sou de albufeira e tenho uma estaçao, nao envia dados para a net. curioso que durante ums bons minutos que tive a prestar atençao a diferença de temperatura é entre os 0,5 a 1º a mais :S...o meu RS é artesanal...


----------



## snmds (30 Ago 2013 às 22:10)

aoc36 disse:


> boas snmds tb sou de albufeira e tenho uma estaçao, nao envia dados para a net. curioso que durante ums bons minutos que tive a prestar atençao a diferença de temperatura é entre os 0,5 a 1º a mais :S...o meu RS é artesanal...



Boas aoc36,

Isso é sinal que está bem feito, não?


----------



## snmds (30 Ago 2013 às 22:14)

Bem, o Data Logger chegou hoje e já está instalado na consola nova! 

A pressão já está estabilizada e os dados recolhidos e transmitidos pela estação a 100%.


----------



## stormy (3 Set 2013 às 00:32)

Bela contribuição!!
Quantas mais estações ( e de qualidade) melhor


----------



## ecobcg (3 Set 2013 às 13:16)

Parabéns pela iniciativa!
Todas as estações são bem vindas! E as de qualidade anda mais!


----------



## aoc36 (20 Set 2013 às 17:15)

snmds

que se passa com a webcam? inicialmente estava a transmitir na barra da marida de albufeira, mas agora a webcam esta a transmitir da para da falecia......


----------



## snmds (23 Set 2013 às 10:12)

aoc36 disse:


> snmds
> 
> que se passa com a webcam? inicialmente estava a transmitir na barra da marida de albufeira, mas agora a webcam esta a transmitir da para da falecia......



Ora bom dia!

A estação continua a enviar imagens da mesma webcam. O que acontece, é que no mapa do Wunderground, quando tem imagens próximas ele sobrepõem. Se fizer zoom, vai ver que a imagem da entrada do porto de abrigo e da marina de Albufeira continuam lá! ;-)

Cumprimentos,

Sérgio


----------

